# Warcraft 3 TFT battlenet error unable to valite game version



## dgreatequalizer (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi,

I've had this trouble since last week. I even reinstalled my OS and and WC TFT but im still getting the same error when i try to connect to battlenet. The error is "unable to validate game version. Please reconnect to battle.net or apply the current patch manually." I already have the current patch which is 1.21b. Does anyone know how to fix this problem. Would appreciate your help on this. THANKS!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. 

This is a common error with downloaded (pirated) versions of the game. Would yours be such a version?


----------



## dgreatequalizer (Jun 1, 2008)

im not using a pirated version of the game. i've played this game before. i tried to have my pc checked online for viruses and found tons of it (900+ files infected). that could be the culprit. i reinstalled windows again and im now downloading mcafee. hope this solves the problem.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Which website did you use to detect all these infections? There are some dodgy sites that tell you you're infected to try and get you to buy their software. 

If there really are 900 infections, McAfee won't detect and fix all of them. I would recommend visiting our security forum where the analysts will scan your computer and get it completely cleaned up. It would be best to do this before continuing with any other games problems.

Please follow *these instructions* (5 pages) and post the requested logs in a new thread *here*.


----------

